# Finish product of choice over unknown previous finish



## Olga (May 27, 2012)

I am refinishing a piece of baby furniture that is about 58 years old. I did a partial refinish about 48 years ago. I am not sure of the product I used but it could have been Deft as I was using that on other pieces about that time because it is so quick drying. I am now using steelwool to prep the wood and then rubbing on a color match stain which is correcting the blemishes and scuff damage. 
What product should I now use? I have read that using a polyurethane would be a disaster over lacquer. What may I use that is compatible with any product? I would like to spray it on as there are many spindles.
Thanks for any information.

Olga


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Shellac…


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Not very experienced in the matter, but dewaxed shellac followed by your choice of poly (I like crystalac) should work. The key is the dewaxed shellac (zinsser sealcoat); it sticks to almost anything, and in jeff jewitt's spray finishing book and video it's what he recommends over a finish you're unsure of.


----------



## Olga (May 27, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I will look into those products for my project.
Oga


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup, shellac (dewaxed of course) will go over any finish. I'd just make sure the piece is cleaned up well, give it a coat of about 1lb cut shellac, and then you can use anything you like without having to worry about compatibility.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

De-waxed shellac and then anything you want.


----------



## Olga (May 27, 2012)

Sam,

Thank you re: the dewaxed shellac. How does that come, pints, quarts, etc.?
Is it brush on only? Where to purchase?

Thank you.
Olga


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Zinsser makes the Bulls-eye brand, which is widely available, and comes in spray cans or cans you use a brush or pad to apply. You can make your own if you find you are using it more often. Just make sure it is not beyond the freshness date on the can. Old shellac won't dry properly; it will leave a sticky finish.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Zinsser Seal Coat at the blue big box store. Sprays or brushes great right out of the can or cut it 1:1 with denatured alcohol. Clean up with denatured alcohol. Quarts/Gallons


----------

